# best dummy launcher for the price



## Duckman49 (May 2, 2012)

im not looking to spend 1000s on one just need one to help with marks on a couple hunting dogs we are training, thanks


----------



## MissSkeeter (May 17, 2013)

Duckman49 said:


> im not looking to spend 1000s on one just need one to help with marks on a couple hunting dogs we are training, thanks


I'm not saying this is the best option...just an option.
I use a couple of radiator clamps and a 25-year old retriever launcher attached to an old rifle stock for stand-alone marks:
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EzzDUiVeudw

I use DT remote launchers for working on cues from the line.
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VDa4RUrzmUI

Group training with ducks is the best in my opinion....


----------



## laurendaniel1995 (Jun 3, 2015)

I use DT when its just me. Good when Im the only one


----------



## hillcrestretrievers (Mar 16, 2008)

Anything built by Thunder Equipment. Absolutely the very best and best built on the market.today!!


----------



## retrieverfever (Feb 5, 2006)

hillcrestretrievers said:


> Anything built by Thunder Equipment. Absolutely the very best and best built on the market.today!!



Thanks and I have to agree you get what you pay for!!


----------



## BAYDOG (May 30, 2009)

Retrieve-R-Trainer, first and still the best and most durable!! I still use one from the early 70's.


----------



## MissSkeeter (May 17, 2013)

MissSkeeter said:


> I'm not saying this is the best option...just an option.
> I use a couple of radiator clamps and a 25-year old retriever launcher attached to an old rifle stock for stand-alone marks:
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EzzDUiVeudw
> 
> ...


I should add that I modify the remote launchers so they throw the same arc/distance that 
would be typical for a hand thrown bird on most launchers, live flyer for one launcher.

I do that by removing the O-ring and wrapping the area where the O-ring is with electrical tape.
That way with green-charges, the "throw" is about 20 yards and I set it as a high arc.
With a sky background, I also put the bumper in a black sock so there is good contrast.

I use longer black and white cloth ribbons for a far launcher so it flutters more and set the launcher so the
flight simulates the arc and distance of a typical flyer.

Good for teaching marking concepts when training alone...but I think birds and human throwers are superior because that is what the dog will have to deal with at a field trial or hunt test.
Plus there is nothing like real flyers...


----------



## 8DuckCaller (Jun 19, 2011)

BAYDOG said:


> Retrieve-R-Trainer, first and still the best and most durable!! I still use one from the early 70's.
> View attachment 23434


Same here. I have 2 and they last and last.


----------



## Rick Hall (Jan 21, 2003)

Mine's not that old, but it's close to 30 and still popping...


----------



## Todd Herderhurst (Nov 7, 2012)

I have been very impressed with my Thunder Launcher. Owners, Doug and Danielle, are great people who truly love the dog games as well.


----------



## DOE CREEK FARMS (Apr 13, 2015)

Retrieve-R-Trainer!!


----------

